# Charter Captains - need a website?



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

This message is for any charter boat/head boat captains that may need a website to advertise thier business and offer information to potential clients.

I am a website developer/graphic artist. I would be willing to do your website, flyers, posters etc. in exchange for the opportunity to fish on your boat.

If you are interested please email me and let me know at [email protected]

Thank you for taking the time to read this post.


----------

